# Remington 700 vssf II vs Savage model 12 Varminter



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am going to buy a new bolt action varmint/target rifle. I am thinking Remington 700 VSSF II. I have always bought Remington's and have had very good experience with them. I have noted that the Savage model 12 Varminter's cost a lot less and I have heard a lot of good things about them. I bought Savage 93 R17 BTVS and did not have a very good experience with it. I would like some feedback from people who have had experience with one or both of these rifles.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a Savage model 12 FV 22-250 back in December. I got the package deal with the cheap simmons 4-12X40 scope and I have put only about 50 rounds throught it so far. But so far I am very pleased shoots tight groups at 100 yards and I was not really even trying at the time. The rifle loves winchester 50 grn silvertip ammo and has a twist of 1 in 12, faster than most 22-250's and thats good! I will be doing allot more range work this spring can't wait. I don't think you cant beat the value of the Savage rifle.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a Savage Model 12. I can't remember the exact letter combinations, but it is a single shot, with a competition trigger (pre-accutrigger), heavy barrel, synthetic choate stock, fluted bull barrel (26 inch). It weighs in at about 11 lbs or so without the scope and bipod, and somewhere around 14 lbs. with. It is chambered in 22-250, where I shoot the v-max moly 50gr on top of 38gr of Varget (chrono's at 3915 with an ES in the mid 30's). I can shoot 1/2 inch groups all day. My best so far was about .3xx or so. I like it very much and would recommend a Savage highly. I currently own 4 Savages and one Remington. All of my Savage rifles will easily group smaller than my Rem.


----------

